# Wood work



## TheObserver (Oct 4, 2018)

I apologise if this is off topic but does anyone have a very general explanation of how to beautify your own woodwork art? specifically your own bedframe, with the most basic tools. Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

depends... what's your definition of beauty?... I found these ideas beautiful


----------



## BennieUnill (May 27, 2019)

*301 Moved Permanently*

301 Moved Permanently Show more...


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

keke said:


> depends... what's your definition of beauty?... I found these ideas beautiful


These are great


----------

